# Thoughts on the big black box mod



## Vape_N8th (20/2/17)

Hi guys and gals , Ordered myself a big black box mod ( white edition) from sir vape and I was wondering if you guys could give me tips , tricks and build recommendations for everyday use.

TIA.


----------



## Vape_N8th (21/2/17)

Bump


----------



## Clouds4Days (21/2/17)

JanVanRiebeeckVaped said:


> Hi guys and gals , Ordered myself a big black box mod ( white edition) from sir vape and I was wondering if you guys could give me tips , tricks and build recommendations for everyday use.
> 
> TIA.



Tip No 1- never leave the house without brushing your teeth

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Clouds4Days (21/2/17)

Hey bud its difficult to give a tip cause we need more info based on your style of vaping and most importantly what rta/rdta/rda are you going to run on her?


----------



## Vape_N8th (21/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hey bud its difficult to give a tip cause we need more info based on your style of vaping and most importantly what rta/rdta/rda are you going to run on her?


For now Will probably put my Xl on there for fun , but will most likely be in vesting in a goon or something of sorts , I want an enjoyable all day vape build , not looking at doing a Feck off could build atm.


----------



## Feliks Karp (21/2/17)

Decide first whether you want more amps or more volts (are you going to run it in parallel or series), and then build around that, no one has really replied because it's going to be more influenced along the lines of the RDA/atty and safety with it being a mech and not the actual mod itself.


----------



## Vape_N8th (21/2/17)

Feliks Karp said:


> Decide first whether you want more amps or more volts (are you going to run it in parallel or series), and then build around that, no one has really replied because it's going to be more influenced along the lines of the RDA/atty and safety with it being a mech and not the actual mod itself.


Ill be treating it like the Hexohm.


----------



## Feliks Karp (21/2/17)

JanVanRiebeeckVaped said:


> Ill be treating it like the Hexohm.




So you'll run it in a parallel config, so there's a start. Now look at the ohms/coils you usually use for your all day vape and translate that with ohms law to check what wattage/amp draw you going to get from a parallel set-up, if the wattage is comparable and the amp draw safe, you good to go.


----------



## Striker (28/3/17)

Hi guys i purchased the big black box im loving it and running it in series, one question how do i know when to stop turning the atomizer down onto the mod it?


----------

